

Triumph of His Will - wallflower
http://www.esquire.com/features/americans-2012/elon-musk-interview-1212-4

======
snogglethorpe
Wow, this article really makes Elon Musk sound pretty creepy... :O

[Which is an interesting change from the usual Elon-Musk-is-so-cool
articles...]

